# Afraid of fire??



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

welcome to the forum! no clue whats goin on with your Sammy (great name ) but just wanted to say welcome, and hope to see some pics of your golden!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. At least he shows no signs of being afraid so maybe it is a little warm for him depending on how much heat it puts out.


----------



## Monymad (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks! I have been trying to upload the pics but have not been able to


----------



## Monymad (Feb 25, 2008)

I am always cold... And as all the mommy's in the world... When mommy is cold she thinks everybody is cold ;p


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is how Erin spent most of the weekend up at Club Gold. She hates it when the fire pops, I think she thinks it's firecrackers, which she hates too. Maybe this is the problem for your guy???


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

See one of my dogs is the same way, had her since 8 weeks to. She doesn't shake either but if I use a match or a lighter near her she backs away and stays back for a while. She hates it and I don't know why either?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tucker doesn't like the sound of smoke alarms. He knows if something has fallen on the coils of the stove and he smells that smell when the coils heat up, to take off. At least he used to. He was so sound sensitive I though he would go through the glass panes of our backdoor. He connects my using the stovetop to the alarm. People have joked that it's my cooking that drives him away!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi doesnt like it when the fire 'snaps and crackles' and will head to her crate...she likes the heat, but not the noise...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I DO FIRES---ALOT! And I have a little girl who is afraid of anything 'new'. So the first time I started a fire after I adopted her, she ran into the other room, pretty scared. I continued to light them every night after work and just acted like the fire was normal, and she eventually got used to it.
Depending on how close your dog is to the fire, it may be too hot for him. Andy Farmer used to sit on the other side of the couch because of the heat; Libby and Beamer don't care. Good luck with Sammy!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My in-laws toy poodle is scared of fires too... but as a toy poodle she doesn't count, so nevermind! :


----------



## Monymad (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------

